# galaxy s3 airport mode



## RB3425 (Oct 16, 2012)

can anyone tell me why and or how to fix . my galaxy s3 sometimes goes into airplane mode when it is charging


----------



## ninjatex (Oct 9, 2012)

I'm not sure exactly what's causing the problem, but many android phones have "profiles" that automatically change settings when you charge or uncharge. I would poke around the settings a bit and look for that.


----------



## ltcc (Aug 15, 2012)

Simple go to Samsung service center as u may be in warranty period


----------

